# Identical Twin Boys - Name that Goes with Rocco



## loveacupcake

So we found out last week we are having boys! Now we had one name agreed upon for a boy and one for a girl and knew we would be in trouble if it turned out to be 2 of one!

Anyway one boy will most definitely be Rocco. We want something that sounds nice with Rocco and goes well with our last name that has two syllables.... it starts with an "s" so pretty much all "s" names are out because it gets a little tongue tied.

I prefer a name that isn't as strongly Italian sounding (we are actually of Spanish background but love everything Italian). DH's family suggested Bruno and I am very much against it! We like names that are a little different but not too out there. They have to sound decent if one of our Spanish speaking grandmother's say it. I loved Mason but when I had my grandmother speak it out loud it sounded horrible.

DH and I just can't decide but as of right now we have:

Marcelo
Leo
Luca (love it but we have 3 Lucas's in our family already and two are under the age of 4)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tiggerz

Boys names are hard! 


Leo is on our list
Lucas I love but my friends surname is that. 

How about Brody?


----------



## loveacupcake

tiggerz said:


> Boys names are hard!
> 
> 
> Leo is on our list
> Lucas I love but my friends surname is that.
> 
> How about Brody?

Oh I kind of like that! Will have to bring it up tonight to DH.

He finally finished looking through the name book we had and didn't come up with much.


----------



## tiggerz

Or marco? Matteo? Gino? Fabian? Ricci? Nico?

Just looked at a name app on my phone...


----------



## loveacupcake

tiggerz said:


> Or marco? Matteo? Gino? Fabian? Ricci? Nico?
> 
> Just looked at a name app on my phone...

My two nephews are Marco and Mateo actually. :haha:

We have Nico on our list as well. :thumbup:


----------



## kosh

i was going to suggets Luca/Lucas and Nico as well. 

What about Vicenzo? I am not too keen, but my DH also likes Valentino (we have Spanish background too) 
[Oh, just re-read your post, you do not want something too Italian...:dohh:]

Manuel? Milo? I love them


----------



## Baby France

How about Reiss, Logan, Lewis?


----------



## loveacupcake

kosh said:


> i was going to suggets Luca/Lucas and Nico as well.
> 
> What about Vicenzo? I am not too keen, but my DH also likes Valentino (we have Spanish background too)
> [Oh, just re-read your post, you do not want something too Italian...:dohh:]
> 
> Manuel? Milo? I love them

Manuel is my dad's name! DH and I keep going back to Luca... it just sounds the best. We need to figure out how much it really bothers us that it is really popular in our family right now.

He suggested Vicenzo to me... he loves super Italian names but I think that is a little past my threshold. hehe

Love Milo!


----------



## cooch

I like Milo too. What about Bruno, Alessio, Fabio, Xavier (Xavi, very Spanish)!!


----------



## cupcake

I new a guy name Gino, ( jeeno) , also like Raphael


----------



## wondertwins

It's not Italian, but I think Apollo is cute with Rocco. (We're probably using it as a middle name for one of our twin boys).

I also really like Milo.


----------



## flutterbaby

rocco and marco


----------



## flutterbaby

just seen you have marco how bout antony and rocco


----------



## Lisa1981

I love Milo with Rocco, think they are incredibly cute together. What about Kai? Lx


----------

